# Pigs, Oysters and Fire!



## sw2geeks (May 4, 2013)

Went to the Austin Food & Wine Fest again this year. Chef Tim Byres of Smoke in Dallas again roasted some pigs. he also roasted some oysters over 50-gallon drums.

Here are some pics.















































Chef Byres went through 1,500 oysters, 3 pigs and a bunch of pork butts

More pictures and the oyster recipe here.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/05/03/790244/weekend-chef-pigs-oysters-and.html


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 4, 2013)

Oh hell yeah.


----------



## Duckfat (May 4, 2013)

Looks like party for sure. I've wanted to try cooking a pig like that every since I picked up a copy of Francis Mallmann's Seven Fires a few years back. Roasted oysters....That brings back fond memories. I haven't bought a bushel and roasted oysters in a loooong time. 

Dave


----------



## sw2geeks (May 4, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> Looks like party for sure. I've wanted to try cooking a pig like that every since I picked up a copy of Francis Mallmann's Seven Fires a few years back. Roasted oysters....That brings back fond memories. I haven't bought a bushel and roasted oysters in a loooong time.
> 
> Dave



Chef Byres new cookbook just came out (there is a link to it in the story). In it he has diagrams of his pig setup that he built. It all unscrews apart for transportation. 

He also put together this meat & tortilla warmer that sets on top of a 50-galllon drum.






Very Macgyver


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 4, 2013)

good lordie!!

great photos.

i love Austin. i visited a girl there once and stayed for 1.5 years. my mom/family and college were both so disappointed in me. i only got kicked out of one place..hahahah..


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 4, 2013)

Picture 5 just.... Don't even have words to say.... Wow


Looks like a great time. Things like this dont exist around here


----------



## panda (May 5, 2013)

if there was a like button i would have clicked it 500 times.


----------



## piratechefny (May 5, 2013)

that's a really sweet setup. pig + oysters = gluttonous ecstasy.


----------

